# What river surfer should I buy?



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

What river surfer should I buy? I have been looking at Hala, Badfish, and Glide. I like the price of the IRS from badfish, and the Peno is also an iSUP. I would like to stick in the 6.5'-7' range.


----------



## daniel_mcgraw (Apr 17, 2014)

SteamboatBORN said:


> What river surfer should I buy? I have been looking at Hala, Badfish, and Glide. I like the price of the IRS from badfish, and the Peno is also an iSUP. I would like to stick in the 6.5'-7' range.


That's a loaded question. Hard to say without knowing your build, skill level, places you'll normally be paddling, etc. 

For a pretty good and non-fragile board I'd check into the MVP-S with sharkskin or the glide sesh. I got a chance to ride ben's IRS last week. I can see that being a front runner for inflatables in my opinion.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

daniel_mcgraw said:


> That's a loaded question. Hard to say without knowing your build, skill level, places you'll normally be paddling, etc.
> 
> For a pretty good and non-fragile board I'd check into the MVP-S with sharkskin or the glide sesh. I got a chance to ride ben's IRS last week. I can see that being a front runner for inflatables in my opinion.


Kinda knew that was the next question. I weigh 200lbs, and run class 3 whitewater on Yampa and Colorado (State Bridge Area) usually. Not many people comment in the SUP section.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

daniel_mcgraw said:


> That's a loaded question. Hard to say without knowing your build, skill level, places you'll normally be paddling, etc.
> 
> For a pretty good and non-fragile board I'd check into the MVP-S with sharkskin or the glide sesh. I got a chance to ride ben's IRS last week. I can see that being a front runner for inflatables in my opinion.


What do you think of Cobra?


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Since you already have a downriver board, I'd go for a strictly river surfing specific board. The Glide Sesh, Badfish 7'6" MVP-S and the Badfish IRS are good options.

The IRS is the cheapest and most durable. I think it will surf most waves (based on 4 sessions of experience). If you really get into river surfing, you'll probably want a different (more advanced) board by next season. It's a great entry level board.

The MVP-S is the most expensive and least durable. It will surf almost any wave/hole you can find, and is the easiest to learn on. As a beginner board you might end up destroying it by the end of your first season... even with shark skin. That said, it's a great board to keep in your quiver and you'll end up using it for years to come since it can surf almost anything. It also might be the best match for your weight.

The Glide Sesh is super durable (only two dings after three years of hard use), and a little less expensive than the MVP-S. It's not as easy to learn on, but can be more fun to surf as you progress than the MVP-S.

Here's a couple of my reviews:

SUP for the Soul Review: Badfish MVP-S SUP - SUP for the Soul
SUP for the Soul Review: Glide Sesh - SUP for the Soul


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> Since you already have a downriver board, I'd go for a strictly river surfing specific board. The Glide Sesh, Badfish 7'6" MVP-S and the Badfish IRS are good options.
> 
> The IRS is the cheapest and most durable. I think it will surf most waves (based on 4 sessions of experience). If you really get into river surfing, you'll probably want a different (more advanced) board by next season. It's a great entry level board.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ben, I read your reviews early today. Your site is usually my go to for boards. What do you think of IRS compared to Peno?


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Thanks Ben, I read your reviews early today. Your site is usually my go to for boards. What do you think of IRS compared to Peno?


Peno is better if you want to be able to paddle down river at all. If you're good enough, you can run some fun stuff on it... and surf every hole on the way down.

The IRS would be difficult to paddle down river unless you weigh less than 100 lbs. The IRS will usually surf better than the Peno though.

The IRS is much cheaper than the Peno, but the build quality of the Peno is much higher.

Price, durability, and ease of surfing makes the IRS a good choice for an entry level river surf board. Since you already have a Street Fighter, I think you wouldn't paddle the Peno down river much. Although, paddling the Peno on easy sections (like Rancho to State Bridge) might be much more entertaining for you than the Street Fighter.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

If you're ever on the front range or if you're going to Golden Games/Paddlefest/Animas River Days, you're welcome to try surfing my quiver. Surfing different boards side by side is the best way to compare.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> Peno is better if you want to be able to paddle down river at all. If you're good enough, you can run some fun stuff on it... and surf every hole on the way down.
> 
> The IRS would be difficult to paddle down river unless you weigh less than 100 lbs. The IRS will usually surf better than the Peno though.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think I want a strictly only surf sup, been keeping an eye out of a used one, but hardly anything out there. 

Streetfighter does best in bigger holes, large wave trains, etc. Lower water it does well, but it likes more water to really have fun. I use to own the Atcha, loved it, so def want to try out the peno. Not sure I want something that long for surf. Surfed some on atcha and it was too long for small stuff around me.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> If you're ever on the front range or if you're going to Golden Games/Paddlefest/Animas River Days, you're welcome to try surfing my quiver. Surfing different boards side by side is the best way to compare.


Keep you posted, I tend to head that way for work every few months. 

How would you compare MVP-S to Cobra and 6'6" River Surfer? Any Starboards you would recommend?


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Keep you posted, I tend to head that way for work every few months.
> 
> How would you compare MVP-S to Cobra and 6'6" River Surfer? Any Starboards you would recommend?


I don't have much surf time on the Cobra, but my impression is that the Cobra is almost as easy to surf as the MVP-S but in a lower volume/smaller package. The MVP-S I can paddle down river (I weigh 155lbs), the Cobra doesn't feel stable enough for any real down river paddling.

The 6'11" River Surfer is not a board I would recommend as a first board... too difficult to paddle and too fragile.

Starboard doesn't offer anything that'll surf well on anything except awesome river waves (Glenwood/Big Sur/Pueblo/etc) and their boards aren't what I'd consider beginner or entry level boards.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> I don't have much surf time on the Cobra, but my impression is that the Cobra is almost as easy to surf as the MVP-S but in a lower volume/smaller package. The MVP-S I can paddle down river (I weigh 155lbs), the Cobra doesn't feel stable enough for any real down river paddling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I will look into MVP-S more. Would my weight be too much for the IRS?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Thanks! I will look into MVP-S more. Would my weight be too much for the IRS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


The IRS might be a bit unstable for you. I would definitely recommend paddling one before buying.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> The IRS might be a bit unstable for you. I would definitely recommend paddling one before buying.


I will try to meet up with you one day and try yours out. I like iSUP for toughness. I am a newb with surf, so like you said above, will prob destroy a hard board. I would go with Hala, but Peno seems too long, how do you like length? I want something I can surf any wave with and not limited to bigger ones like Glenwood.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

The performance of the inflatables for river surfing is not comparable to a hard board, especially on lower volume waves. 

I am 6' 190. I have the MVP and love it for low volume waves and getting new spots figured out. It is fun but not quite like the river surfer for the perfect spots like BV, Salida and Glenwood. I have at least 400 surf days on my MVP and it shows. I do some epoxy repairs every couple of months, but I am not to worried if it takes on a little water. It is already a heavy board and surfs great loaded. 

I also have a smaller board for bigger features. Living in Steamboat you are going to get a smaller board soon. If you get out a few times a week, maybe even this summer depending on how good the Gore wave turns out.

I would get the Cobra if looking at 1 board purchase this summer and deal with a little harder learning curve or get 2 boards:MVP if wanting to share board with wife and float pumphouse some and buy another board to rock it in the surf when your skills improve.

I think the glide sesh would be a difficult 1st board at your size.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Cliff said:


> The performance of the inflatables for river surfing is not comparable to a hard board, especially on lower volume waves.
> 
> I am 6' 190. I have the MVP and love it for low volume waves and getting new spots figured out. It is fun but not quite like the river surfer for the perfect spots like BV, Salida and Glenwood. I have at least 400 surf days on my MVP and it shows. I do some epoxy repairs every couple of months, but I am not to worried if it takes on a little water. It is already a heavy board and surfs great loaded.
> 
> ...


Cobra looks fun, just might be out of my price range right now.


----------



## daniel_mcgraw (Apr 17, 2014)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Cobra looks fun, just might be out of my price range right now.


The Cobra is a blast to surf. I've found very few things it can't surf, but that's just so far this season. I'd say in order of durability and ease of use I would say MVP, Cobra, RiverSurfer. That's taking into account the carbon cobra otherwise the cobra and new RS's have the same construction and should be similar in durability.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

daniel_mcgraw said:


> The Cobra is a blast to surf. I've found very few things it can't surf, but that's just so far this season. I'd say in order of durability and ease of use I would say MVP, Cobra, RiverSurfer. That's taking into account the carbon cobra otherwise the cobra and new RS's have the same construction and should be similar in durability.


I talked to Peter from Hala and he is going to let me try out the peno. Def want to try everything before I buy. Cobra is def top of list I think.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

The Peno might be great for you. It has more volume than the IRS and it was designed and tested on your local stretch of river, so you know it's going to paddle/surf great there.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> The Peno might be great for you. It has more volume than the IRS and it was designed and tested on your local stretch of river, so you know it's going to paddle/surf great there.


Peter has some demo ones for sale too. Still pricey, but cheaper then $1300.


----------



## jpec (Jul 28, 2014)

I could use some guidance too. my home river is the animas. my local shop has an 8' badfish river surfer, which i have been on before at glenwood. loved it. i'm worried it might be too big for lower water which is typical here at home. there are delays with this years 6'11", and i am getting impatient. i'm pretty much only deciding between these 2. most of my experience is on flatwater and ocean SUP surfing.

6', 185 lbs.


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

If your primary focus is soley river surfing, get a custom, if you know a little design. There are plenty of board shapers that will work with you. I get my boards from SUPs | Sharpe Surf

Current board 6' 34 wide similar to the L41 Tv Dinner


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

River Surfer said:


> If your primary focus is soley river surfing, get a custom, if you know a little design. There are plenty of board shapers that will work with you. I get my boards from SUPs | Sharpe Surf
> 
> Current board 6' 34 wide similar to the L41 Tv Dinner



How durable are those boards? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

*River Surfer SuP*

Im am using 3 layers 6 oz cloth top and bottom with carbon rails, cedar stringer, reinforced future fins systems and a reinforced 10 inch center fin. Gel coat gloss finish for protection agains tapping rocks. My boards as specifically for surfing, not running rivers. If worred about scratches you can use urethane spray on bottom. You can vacum bag the board, however I like a heavier board for more hole type waves and having it hand laminated. I use boxy rails also, so the curve helps with strength. I have an epoxy board been using it for 3 years with minor scrapes. 

Aloha, 
ET

p.s. I am in Golden area if ever want to check it out or surf.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

jpec said:


> I could use some guidance too. my home river is the animas. my local shop has an 8' badfish river surfer, which i have been on before at glenwood. loved it. i'm worried it might be too big for lower water which is typical here at home. there are delays with this years 6'11", and i am getting impatient. i'm pretty much only deciding between these 2. most of my experience is on flatwater and ocean SUP surfing.
> 
> 6', 185 lbs.


I only surfed the Animas once. I'd recommend getting in touch with Anna from Surf the San Juans. She will have knowledge of what the waves are like at different levels, and probably could rent you a 6'11" River Surfer or a 7'6" MVP-S if you haven't been on those boards. Not sure if she has the 8 footer however.

I surfed Ponderosa last weekend at around 1k CFS. The Starboard Impossible surfed great. The 6'11" River Surfer was super fun. And both the Glide Sesh and Badfish IRS did pretty well too.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

River Surfer said:


> If your primary focus is soley river surfing, get a custom, if you know a little design. There are plenty of board shapers that will work with you. I get my boards from SUPs | Sharpe Surf
> 
> Current board 6' 34 wide similar to the L41 Tv Dinner


I'd love to get on a SIMSUP. They look excellent for the river. The Naish Hokua Raptor looks amazing too: Hokua Raptor V95 LE

These boards are not what I'd consider a beginner/entry river board though. These are definitely in the intermediate to expert range.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

River surfer, how about some pictures.

The cobra looks like a great board for the heavier guys. I have a 205 lb friend who has been struggling with the 6'11" surfer, but he love loves the Cobra. 

Some really fun riding in Golden yesterday on my MVP.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Cliff said:


> River surfer, how about some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am between 195 and 205 and am concerned with board not having enough volume. Sounds like cobra would be goo fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

What is volume of IRS? Can not seem to find it anywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

SteamboatBORN said:


> What is volume of IRS? Can not seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Not sure what the volume is. In the eddy it feels more stable than both the 6'11" and 8' River Surfers. That could also be the extra width that makes it more stable.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> Not sure what the volume is. In the eddy it feels more stable than both the 6'11" and 8' River Surfers. That could also be the extra width that makes it more stable.


I shot Badfish an email asking about volume. The Peno is 246 which is much larger then Riversurfer (6'-11"=148), Cobra(171), or MVP-S(203).


----------



## daniel_mcgraw (Apr 17, 2014)

SteamboatBORN said:


> What is volume of IRS? Can not seem to find it anywhere.


My best guess would be ~187



SteamboatBORN said:


> I am between 195 and 205 and am concerned with board not having enough volume. Sounds like cobra would be goo fit.


I'm 6' 2" and ~190lbs and its super solid for me. the rocker keeps the nose up even if you're starting to sub the board due to weight and once you get in the wave it just wants to plane so you'll have no problems there.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

daniel_mcgraw said:


> My best guess would be ~187
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 6' 2" and ~190lbs and its super solid for me. the rocker keeps the nose up even if you're starting to sub the board due to weight and once you get in the wave it just wants to plane so you'll have no problems there.


yeah doubt its over 200. how is rocker?


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

*IRS width*

Ben,

Thats why I went with 34" wide for my custom.

Check out this 5'9" Paddle surfer from france:
GONG SUP 5'9 FINCH BAMBY - GONGSUPSHOP.com

GONG SUP 5'9 FINCH BAMBY - GONGSUPSHOP.com

If my board is solid, going to try and drop down past the 6 foot mark. See ya in the water.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

I reduced my quiver, sold my 8 river surfer. With that said i think this would be the best board for your. There are a number of these floating around for cheap, on Mount Buzz and on Craigslist. I think BC.com also has them dicsounted.
This is stable and fairly durable.
I cant stand the MVP or the Cobra, they are too loose and tippy. Not a reall surboard feel. Great for spinning but not great for carving. I am not a fan of the Chymed edges. I can t seem to get stability on them.

I also have my BF 6 11 custom surfer, board is super solid. And the starboard Squirt in carbon is my favorite. Bomb proof and super quick. Might only be good for Glenwood where i can push in with one paddle stroke. Otherwise it sinks.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> I reduced my quiver, sold my 8 river surfer. With that said i think this would be the best board for your. There are a number of these floating around for cheap, on Mount Buzz and on Craigslist. I think BC.com also has them dicsounted.
> This is stable and fairly durable.
> I cant stand the MVP or the Cobra, they are too loose and tippy. Not a reall surboard feel. Great for spinning but not great for carving. I am not a fan of the Chymed edges. I can t seem to get stability on them.
> 
> I also have my BF 6 11 custom surfer, board is super solid. And the starboard Squirt in carbon is my favorite. Bomb proof and super quick. Might only be good for Glenwood where i can push in with one paddle stroke. Otherwise it sinks.


Seems like most places have these on sale.

Found this on CL:
http://denver.craigslist.org/spo/5016395868.html


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

skideeppow said:


> I reduced my quiver, sold my 8 river surfer. With that said i think this would be the best board for your. There are a number of these floating around for cheap, on Mount Buzz and on Craigslist. I think BC.com also has them dicsounted.
> This is stable and fairly durable.
> I cant stand the MVP or the Cobra, they are too loose and tippy. Not a reall surboard feel. Great for spinning but not great for carving. I am not a fan of the Chymed edges. I can t seem to get stability on them.
> 
> I also have my BF 6 11 custom surfer, board is super solid. And the starboard Squirt in carbon is my favorite. Bomb proof and super quick. Might only be good for Glenwood where i can push in with one paddle stroke. Otherwise it sinks.


I totally understand about how the bad fish river surfer tips, cant stand their edges also, too hard down rail, need more egg rail in the rivers.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

River Surfer said:


> I totally understand about how the bad fish river surfer tips, cant stand their edges also, too hard down rail, need more egg rail in the rivers.


So with that being said, an isup can perform ok on a wave cause of the rounded rails?


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

SteamboatBORN said:


> So with that being said, an isup can perform ok on a wave cause of the rounded rails?


It works and is easy transport. It is a trade off. As the edge is softer the board performs slower. I know people are raving about the inflatable river surfer and i am sure it works. I saw some video of Miles H killing it on the inflatable. That kid is talent so anything he rides looks great.
But after having something with hard edges, that is light and fast, an inflatable is no fun for waves IMHO.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> It works and is easy transport. It is a trade off. As the edge is softer the board performs slower. I know people are raving about the inflatable river surfer and i am sure it works. I saw some video of Miles H killing it on the inflatable. That kid is talent so anything he rides looks great.
> But after having something with hard edges, that is light and fast, an inflatable is no fun for waves IMHO.


I have owned an isup for river running and now am on plastic street fighter and its a huge different just with control and lower deck height. If I can find used, I will go with that but used is usually same price as an IRS and I will most likely have to be more careful. I think I am going to try out Peno today on the yampa. I am a newb at surf, so should be interesting on a smaller board.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Everything has its tradeoffs. The IRS is indestructible but will never perform as well as a hardboard. People are raving about the IRS because it performs so well for an inflatable, not that it out performs a hard board.

The problem with getting a hard board as a beginner river surfer is that you will probably destroy it within the first year, even if it has sharkskin or is made of innegra. I'm starting to think that it's a better option to start on an inflatable (or the Glide Sesh) and get a nice board after a full season of learning to surf. Once you're good, you won't be pearling the board into the bottom of the river, or falling off in the eddy and shooting the board into rocks.

I agree with skideeppow, a lot of the Badfish boards lack a traditional surfing feel. I prefer to surf the Starboard Impossible whenever I can. That being said, there are A LOT of waves and holes that are unsurfable by anything except boards like the Cobra or MVP.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> Everything has its tradeoffs. The IRS is indestructible but will never perform as well as a hardboard. People are raving about the IRS because it performs so well for an inflatable, not that it out performs a hard board.
> 
> The problem with getting a hard board as a beginner river surfer is that you will probably destroy it within the first year, even if it has sharkskin or is made of innegra. I'm starting to think that it's a better option to start on an inflatable (or the Glide Sesh) and get a nice board after a full season of learning to surf. Once you're good, you won't be pearling the board into the bottom of the river, or falling off in the eddy and shooting the board into rocks.
> 
> I agree with skideeppow, a lot of the Badfish boards lack a traditional surfing feel. I prefer to surf the Starboard Impossible whenever I can. That being said, there are A LOT of waves and holes that are unsurfable by anything except boards like the Cobra or MVP.


You guys are the pros here, I just am getting my feet wet (literally). Know I just need to my better half to allow me to spend some money!


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah benny, i love that starboard, cant believe i even thought of not getting it last year. So much fun. So is the 6 11, but i can stand on the nose of that starboard when getting int he wave. I was river left in Glwd a few weeks back. Wave was super steep, and i rolled right in. 
See you there this weekend?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> Yeah benny, i love that starboard, cant believe i even thought of not getting it last year. So much fun. So is the 6 11, but i can stand on the nose of that starboard when getting int he wave. I was river left in Glwd a few weeks back. Wave was super steep, and i rolled right in.
> See you there this weekend?


You guys doing the SUP cross this sunday in Golden?


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

skideeppow said:


> Yeah benny, i love that starboard, cant believe i even thought of not getting it last year. So much fun. So is the 6 11, but i can stand on the nose of that starboard when getting int he wave. I was river left in Glwd a few weeks back. Wave was super steep, and i rolled right in.
> See you there this weekend?


I'll be out Sunday for sure!


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

SteamboatBORN said:


> You guys doing the SUP cross this sunday in Golden?


I'll be there Friday and Saturday. There's a surf comp on Saturday afternoon that should be awesome!


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

I was on the Glwd wave yesterday. River right was not good. It had no shape.
Left was super steep and hectic. Got in on my Squirt, but anything else would be tough to navigate.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

skideeppow said:


> I was on the Glwd wave yesterday. River right was not good. It had no shape.
> Left was super steep and hectic. Got in on my Squirt, but anything else would be tough to navigate.


Good to know. Hopefully it comes up over the next few days. Do you think river right would be surfable on a longer SUP? B1?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> I'll be there Friday and Saturday. There's a surf comp on Saturday afternoon that should be awesome!


I might try to swing by on Sunday and catch SUP Cross, wish I could join but wife has tickets to red rocks right after.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

benjamin_smith said:


> Good to know. Hopefully it comes up over the next few days. Do you think river right would be surfable on a longer SUP? B1?


Yes, ,my 10 6 or your 11 b 1 woul dbe perfect, but youll just be sitting on the wave, not a lot of action.
I would expect flows to go down since it is supposed to snow this weekend. Temps are cool up high.


----------



## River Surfer (May 10, 2015)

benjamin_smith said:


> I'll be there Friday and Saturday. There's a surf comp on Saturday afternoon that should be awesome!


Need to change my work schedule I am missing all these fun comps and festivals.Oh well next season for organized stuff.

Surf is where you find it. Yesterday at Union Ave on a 5' 2" quad fish:
https://youtu.be/nRlD9xVELj8


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Late to the party. Feel free to email me for more info. [email protected]

The IRS is a high volume board. I don't know the volume I need to figure it out. My friend G-mo has been riding it at 240. But my son loves it too and he weighs 105 because it's light. Inflatables don't turn on the rail like a surf board they basically just turn on the fins. That said I have been really stoked with how the IRS surfs. I am 165 and I can paddle it down class II. 

The Cobra was designed to make smaller waves more fun especially for bigger guys but again I'm only 165 and I mostly ride the Cobra anymore. It is also high volume. I have that number in my computer I could post it tomorrow. For me it alows me to spin and do tricks more easily than any board ever.

The river surfers are a more traditional shape. I ride the 8'0 mostly when the water is up. My partner Zack almost exclusively rides the 6'11. At your size I would think the 8'0 would be a better choice but only really during higher flows. The Cobra or IRS would be fun for the rest of the season.

The comments about not having a surf board feel are interesting...that's kind of the whole point. If traditional surf shapes worked well on the river we never would have started shaping boards 8 years ago. Most river waves are so much smaller and less powerful than even small ocean surf and the mechanism of surfing is very different. Our boards are designed for the type of surfing most people have access to for most of the season. When Glenwood is over 20k or Pipeline or some flood stage wave on the front range you can plane out on almost any board. We've been trying to help people extend the river surfing season. 

i won't be in Golden this weekend, going to the grand opening in Montrose but some of our team guys will have IRS's to demo. Thanks.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I'm going to come over with Britt. Would love to try the inflatable. Miles makes it look pretty easy


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Mike (or anyone else), I got an excellent deal on a brand new 6'11" RS yesterday. I have heard its the best board for surfing BV and Salida. I am pretty good at downriver SUP, but have no experience surfing. I'm wondering if I should try and learn on the River Surfer or maybe trade it on a Cobra before it gets beat up?... Seems like Paddlefest is the time to figure it out. I'm 5'7" 150 lbs. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Mike Harvey said:


> Late to the party. Feel free to email me for more info. [email protected]
> 
> The IRS is a high volume board. I don't know the volume I need to figure it out. My friend G-mo has been riding it at 240. But my son loves it too and he weighs 105 because it's light. Inflatables don't turn on the rail like a surf board they basically just turn on the fins. That said I have been really stoked with how the IRS surfs. I am 165 and I can paddle it down class II.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, I have been emailing with Tavares some and he also kinda sold me on IRS. I will be honest, I am going to try the Peno too but IRS seems like a better fit. I am decent at downriver, and just getting into surf so want a board I will not destroy the first few times out.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Beuller? 
Drago Rossi Rotomolded Surf Board - Mountain Buzz Gear Swap


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Thanks Mike, I have been emailing with Tavares some and he also kinda sold me on IRS. I will be honest, I am going to try the Peno too but IRS seems like a better fit. I am decent at downriver, and just getting into surf so want a board I will not destroy the first few times out.


That inflatable looks like the best option (short of the 8 0 river surfer). Looks like these guys are surfing it well. I hope to try it out this weekend.
See you in montrose, Unless it snows 6-8 over here.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> That inflatable looks like the best option (short of the 8 0 river surfer). Looks like these guys are surfing it well. I hope to try it out this weekend.
> See you in montrose, Unless it snows 6-8 over here.


We are looking rainy all weekend in the Yampa Valley, maybe snow higher, got 6 inches last sunday in my yard. Hows snow pack looking over there? 50ish here.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

SteamboatBORN said:


> We are looking rainy all weekend in the Yampa Valley, maybe snow higher, got 6 inches last sunday in my yard. Hows snow pack looking over there? 50ish here.


snow pack in rising, could be nice runoff when it gets warm.
winter snowpack right now. SKiing bigger lines not really an option because of surface movement, but highlands is skiing great.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> snow pack in rising, could be nice runoff when it gets warm.
> winter snowpack right now. SKiing bigger lines not really an option because of surface movement, but highlands is skiing great.


I need to get over there, we are bare up till top 1/4 of mountain, but lower elevation in Steamboat. Old River Rats say the Yampa peaks with the two dirt spots on the face of Storm Peak (ski area) converge and its still super white up there, so later peak. We peaked last week at around 3600 but that was because of a warm week, and 1" plus of rain in upper yampa valley. Broke a 100 year record, but nice to potential have a two high peak season.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

lmyers said:


> Hey Mike (or anyone else), I got an excellent deal on a brand new 6'11" RS yesterday. I have heard its the best board for surfing BV and Salida. I am pretty good at downriver SUP, but have no experience surfing. I'm wondering if I should try and learn on the River Surfer or maybe trade it on a Cobra before it gets beat up?... Seems like Paddlefest is the time to figure it out. I'm 5'7" 150 lbs. Any advice is appreciated.


Logan, the River Surfer will be great from a size/volume standpoint for you and performance standpoint. It has a bit of a longer learning curve than the Cobra or IRS, but I think you'll be fine. Don't be shy about getting out to the wave on your knees or stomach at first. See you at Paddlefest!


----------



## Kevin M (Jun 21, 2008)

*Badfish MVP-S - Sharkskin vs. Inegra durability*

Hi guys. Anyone have any input or experience with the durability of last year's MVP with sharkskin versus this year's inegra construction? I'm looking to add a MVP or Cobra to my quiver this week and I've found both this year's and last year's models for about the same money. The only differene appers to be sharkskin coating vs inegra construction. In addition to durability, any intel on the possible weight differece between the two years?

Unrelated, but has anyone tried to surf the Frisco play hole on either a 7'6" MVP or Cobra? It's not a very good wave, but it sure would be nice to have a surfable wave in the backyard.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I think I am going to pull the trigger this week and get the IRS. Got to see one up close in Golden on sunday, and it looks pretty sweet.

I am probably going to buy it from Alpine Quest in Edwards but if anyone knows of somewhere near Fort Collins, I am headed there friday for a swift water class, might be easier. Not a lot of places carry the IRS.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Mike Harvey said:


> Late to the party. Feel free to email me for more info. [email protected]
> 
> The IRS is a high volume board. I don't know the volume I need to figure it out. My friend G-mo has been riding it at 240. But my son loves it too and he weighs 105 because it's light. Inflatables don't turn on the rail like a surf board they basically just turn on the fins. That said I have been really stoked with how the IRS surfs. I am 165 and I can paddle it down class II.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike!
I am in the market for an IRS and saw a couple at Golden Games last weekend. Curious why some have more rocker then others? Factory defect? What is correct rocker profile?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Ordered IRS from CKS yesterday around noon, got here today around noon. SUPER FAST! 

Looks like camber is correct too, and not banana shaped like some out there.


----------

